# 8-in-1 Bird Protector (For Lice and Mites)



## Kokuhteel (May 4, 2010)

I bought an 8-in-1 bird protector for his cage to help protect against lice and mites. 

However, I read that Cokatiels rarely get lice or mites unless they live outside, come from an outdoor aviary or were exposed to outdoor birds. The information I read said that use of a protector should be avoided, as the protector gives off fumes that can actualy hurt your bird and make it sick. 

So, what do I do? Do I keep using the protector or do I stop using it?

Do any of you use a protector?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Stop using it! These so-called "bird protectors" are a bad product, sold to make profits for the manufacturer even though they do more harm than good. It takes prescription medicine to actually get rid of lice and mites.


----------



## Toirtis (Mar 5, 2010)

The active ingredient is sevin...for it to actually be effective, you would have to cover you bird in it daily....which would likely poison your bird as well.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I agree with Tielfan. Throw it away. It only takes a quick spray to treat feather mites. And you should not have any infestations in doors, as stated, normaly it is only when a bird has been in contact with birds in the wild.
Lice you should be able to see on your bird, if there are any.
Mites can be seen if you pull out a wing and look at it with a light behind the wing.
They show as small dots along the center of the feathers.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I can only hope you decided not to use it.


----------



## Kokuhteel (May 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

I took it out of his cage and will not be using it anymore.


----------

